# Oyster Bay Theater Design- Pic Heavy



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All! :wave: Thanks for reading the entire post if you do. Appreciate it!

I am in the planning stages for a theater build that will be in my new home. The space is about 24x15x8 in the basement. It is half of the basement. The other half is mechanical and a work out/refreshment area adjacent to the room. I have been lurking on a few forums for years, and have helped build 2 basements for others including media spaces. Any input is good input. Before I build my own space, I'd like to defer to those who have travelled this road before.  My budget is modest, but I'm a do it right once kind of guy. So where warranted, I'll spend for quality finishes.

The furniture, Speakers and all electronics are being re-used from my existing theater space. They are represented in the plan to scale.

Anyway, here is my planned space with a top view showing location details. 










The space is a compromise between a full on dedicated room/Hifi Space/family hangout spot. I've seen many builds with serious purpose built rooms, but this one will have to be built to collapse if I ever want to move down the road. The Front false wall will be assembled after the room is built. This way I can move it ahead or back if desired. The starting point will be at 3' into the room to give the speakers room to do their thing. The screen will be 16:9 at 112" Diag and will be Seymour XD transparent.

All wiring will be pulled in wall (piped in conduit) Circuits will be dedicated to the room, with the PJ, 2Subs, AVR+AMPS, Lighting, General Recept, all on their own CCT. The Panelboard is concealed behind the Acoustic Absorber in the rear of the room. Lighting will be controlled by Lutron Maestro IR modules from a Harmony Remote. 

I would like to add crown moulding and ropes for accent lighting, but don't know what to do yet for general lighting in the space. Pots have crossed my mind, but I want to keep the envelope closed as much as possible for sound isolation. Probably end up with a couple of octogons and decide later.

I would like any input any members have on improvements based on functionality and acoustics. And generally any opinions of improving the space for livability. And lighting. And....... you get the point. :help:

Here are some pics of the rendered design. Colors are off a bit, but resemble the rough scheme. 

Entrance: (I might want to Jazz it up a bit--Ideas?)









Front Wall









Detail of Mini Proscenium









Front Soundstage and treatments (DIY Poly Diffuser and Basstraps)









Exit and passthrough to AV Cabinet (Cheater Equipment closet)









Inspiration pic of design and color scheme. (NOT MY ROOM OR PHOTO)


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Heres one that blew my mind. After showing my wife the room plan, she says "Shouldn't there be more of those panels to make the room look more like the theater you showed me?"

Wow, encouraged to put in more panels?! :bigsmile:

First reflection panels will be wide band 4" absorbers. Rest will be varying bandwidth poly diffusers behind AT fabric. New look to room for sure. Sorry for the image quality, blown out for some reason.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have any ideas for you, but that looks like it'll be a really nice setup once complete. And you are a lucky guy to have a wife that is very supportive of your ideas and even adds in great suggestions. Good luck and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow! If I had to say anything, it might be that your mains (according to measurements) measure to the center of the baffle within 2" from side wall and back wall. (Might give weird modal bass response) Thats all I got!  
But seriously, if it turns out at all like your models, it will be fantastic! Can't wait to see it finished. Good luck. 
Will


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys! It's easier when it's someone else's space you are helping out. When it's yours you sweat the details a little more I guess. 

I'm hoping one of the acoustics heavy hitters will comment on the mains vs boundary placement you mentioned. I read somewhere a corner trap will render the peak caused by like distances moot. I'm not 100% on this though....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as lighting, if you are planning to run soffit around the perimeter of the room, I would put lighting in there and steer clear of cutting holes for larger lights in the middle of the room.

Soffits also give you a great place to do rope lighting in a light tray as well as a place to run low voltage lines from the back of the room to the front. I even used mine for low level absorption.


----------

